# Ovulation tracking apps



## Precious.paws (Jul 1, 2015)

Anyone reccomend any good ovulation tracking apps ??


----------



## berberprincess (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi precious

I used fertility friend app on the free service. It links devices so didn't matter if I input into phone or tablet. It didn't always say I'd ovulated which is odd considering I got pregnant once when it told me I hadn't ovulated. However, this was more to do with the HUGE variables when temping. I'd ALWAYS wake for the loo at various times during the night which can thrown out the readings.

Good luck with everything

BP XX


----------



## ELKA82 (May 24, 2012)

Love iPeriod.


----------



## J_W (Aug 18, 2015)

I use Clue, its really handy and you can add as much or little information as you want.


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

I have used an app called "my days" for the last 5 years and its free. 

The best thing about it is you call email all the data over to your consultant ready for your appointment. 

I did this, it gave Dr all the dates when we had sex, how regular my periods were and when I was most fertile. 

It also works out your next period date which is handy for treatment. 

My Dr was well impressed!  

xx


----------

